# Howdy!



## RJS (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everybody!  For all the new guys it is great to have you and for all the regulars welcome back!


----------



## Joey (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello Bro. Scully! Great to have you back!!!


----------



## RJS (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Joey, its great to be back!  I won't lie to ya, I was a little lost when I couldn't hit the site today.  I tried a bunch of times.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forums yet again!


----------



## Joey (Sep 2, 2008)

RJS said:


> Thanks Joey, its great to be back!  I won't lie to ya, I was a little lost when I couldn't hit the site today.  I tried a bunch of times.



me too..... I sent Blake a text and was like  LOL


----------



## rhitland (Sep 2, 2008)

I miss the old website but I bet I will love this one more in time.


----------



## dew_time (May 22, 2013)

RJS said:


> Hi everybody!  For all the new guys it is great to have you and for all the regulars welcome back!



Moss grows on the north side of the tree because there isn't much light there. Don't know what that has to do with it but that's what came to mind, lol.

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (May 22, 2013)

Greetings and welcome back.


----------



## dew_time (May 22, 2013)

dew_time said:


> Moss grows on the north side of the tree because there isn't much light there. Don't know what that has to do with it but that's what came to mind, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app



That was supposed to go on another topic... I don't know what happened. Sorry for the random post, lol. 

I didn't know you were here and then gone but welcome back.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

